# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλαγή Gouldian με Ενυδρειό,Laptop

## dionysis

Ανταλλάσονται 6 μπλε,3 σιλβερ , 2 split gouldian + 3 ζευγαρώστρες (90εκ+2χ60) με ενυδρειο ή λαπτοπ ανάλογης περίπου αξίας.

----------


## faldainos

Καλημερα φιλε μου.Παλι εγω σε ενοχλω πρωτος .Εχω ενα psp σχεδον καινουριο .Σε ενδιαφερει για ανταλλαγη με ενα ζευγαρι .

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ανταλλάσονται 6 μπλε,3 σιλβερ , 2 split gouldian + 3 ζευγαρώστρες (90εκ+2χ60) με ενυδρειο ή λαπτοπ ανάλογης περίπου αξίας.



δεν μας λες και την αξία τους όμως;

----------


## dionysis

Απαγορεύεται η πώληση στο site οποτε δεν υπαρχει λόγος να αναφερθω σε καμία αξία φιλε μου. Οποιος ασχολείται με τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά γνωρίζει πάνω κάτω. Οχι psp δεν με ενδιαφέρει φιλε μου ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## xarhs

την αξια που εχουν δεν νομιζω να μπορει να την αντικαταστησει 1 λαπτοπ ουτε 1000..........
βεβαια ο καθενας εχει τον δικο του τροπο σκεψης οποτε δεν θα πω τπτ αλλο........

----------


## kostasloutraki

χαρη.. πολυ σωστος...

τα ζωακια για τον καθενα ειναι ανεκτιμηταα....  (οποτε δεν υπαρχει τιμη...)

----------


## Καρολίνα

οι ζευγαρώστρες όμως ναι........ αν και η ερώτηση δεν έγινε για λόγους "πώλησης", το ξέρουμε το policy του foroum. Αλλά όταν ζητάς κάτι "ανάλογης αξίας" θα πρέπει κι ο άλλος να γνωρίζει των δικών σου. ζευγαρώστρα με ...ζευγαρώστρα.. ε έχει διαφορά  :Happy:

----------


## joncr

Εχω ενα ενυδρυο 60 λιτρα , με φουλ εξοπλισμο (3 φιλτρα ( εξωτερικο φιλτρο , εσωτερικο , βιολογικο) , αεροσυμπιεστη , θερμοστατη , ειδικη λαμπα ) τα φιλτα μπορουν να δουλεψουν και σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο ενυδρειο.
2 ζευγαρακια γκουλντιαν με τις ζευγαρωστρες τους θα με καλυπταν . Το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαστε μακρυα ( Αθηνα Θεσσαλονικη)

----------


## dionysis

> Εχω ενα ενυδρυο 60 λιτρα , με φουλ εξοπλισμο (3 φιλτρα ( εξωτερικο φιλτρο , εσωτερικο , βιολογικο) , αεροσυμπιεστη , θερμοστατη , ειδικη λαμπα ) τα φιλτα μπορουν να δουλεψουν και σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο ενυδρειο.
> 2 ζευγαρακια γκουλντιαν με τις ζευγαρωστρες τους θα με καλυπταν . Το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαστε μακρυα ( Αθηνα Θεσσαλονικη)


Οντως η αποσταστη καθυσταει την πιθανη ανταλλαγη δυσκολη εως αδυνατη.

----------


## dionysis

Δεκτες ολες οι προτασεις με πμ γιατι θελω να αδειασω τον χωρο μου αμεσα.

----------


## dionysis

Εμεινε 1 ζευγαρι μπλε ενηλικα 2 χρονων , 2 μπλε , 2 σιλβερ , 1 split

----------

